# Rescue mouse had 7 babies!



## poodlecrazy1 (Apr 14, 2013)

I rescued 4 mice (a PEW Angora male, a PEW female, a PEW Cream Banded female, and a Longhair Black and White female not sure if she is considered banded because her band is super wide) from a horrible feeder breeder situation and the black and white one had 7 babies last night. I only just noticed she was pregnant like 5 days ago so I was super surprised to see babies in there this morning! I went to pick her up and heard a squeak and I thought I might have hurt her or something but when I picked up my hand I saw a pink squirming thing and I was like OMG she had her babies! I have never had pet mice babies before and it is so exciting! Here are some pictures of the babies I didn't take to many because I didn't want to handle them to much, just enough to see they all had milk bands. The pic of the angora mouse is the Dad (he was the only male in the cage when I rescued them) and the black and white one is the Mom. The babies all have black eyes except for the one on the end which I'm guessing is a PEW because the others also look like they might have some pigment and he/she doesn't.


----------



## Rumy91989 (Dec 31, 2012)

OOooh long hair! Too cool! I can't wait to see pics of the babies!


----------



## poodlecrazy1 (Apr 14, 2013)

I know I wonder what the genetics are for Angora and Longhair. No pics today though I wanted to let mom relax and not stress her out or anything. I will get some up either tomorrow or Wednesday for sure.


----------



## poodlecrazy1 (Apr 14, 2013)

More Pictures!!
The whole litter
















The boys (I think)








The Girls (I think)


----------



## 3 ratties (Apr 6, 2013)

The picures are showing up as red X's for me


----------



## Rumy91989 (Dec 31, 2012)

I'm not seeing the pics either. Try again?


----------



## Kaliloca (Jan 24, 2013)

Congratulations on your mouse litter.  

Seven babies is a nice litter for a first time mom. Sort of that perfect not too many or few. 

I love your male. Angora mice are so cute. 

He he really large is is that his hair making him look so big? 

I bet the babies are really cute too. 


Sadly, the only picture that is showing it the one of your male.


----------



## RosesRufflesandRats (Apr 25, 2013)

Oh dear, I can't see the pictures and I really want to!!! I love babies! Could you try again pretty pretty pretty please with twelve cherries and a swirl of whipped cream?


----------



## poodlecrazy1 (Apr 14, 2013)

I don't know why they are not showing for you guys but they are showing for me. I will try to post them again and see if it works.the first two pics are of the whole litter the third is the girls and the fourth is the boys. Its funny because the boy's scrotal area is black just like their dads is. I thought it was poo at first but no it is pigmented skin. Kaliloca I think it is just his long hair that is making him look big because he is quite small. I think even the girls are starting to get bigger than him. I thought 7 was a nice amount for a first time mom too.Like you said not to many not to few.Let me know if the pictures are working or not.


----------



## RosesRufflesandRats (Apr 25, 2013)

I can see them now! They are soooooo cute!!!!! Awww!!!!


----------



## poodlecrazy1 (Apr 14, 2013)

Yay!! I'm glad it worked they really are adorable. I will get some pics of them today and put them up in a bit. They are so black now. And it their white skin is becoming less translucent and more opaque.


----------



## poodlecrazy1 (Apr 14, 2013)

more pictures!
Whole litter








Girls








Boys








This is the black scrotal area that I was talking about its small but its there


----------



## poodlecrazy1 (Apr 14, 2013)

In case it didn't work again.
Boys, Girls, entire litter, Boy scrotal area


----------



## RosesRufflesandRats (Apr 25, 2013)

Weird, it didn't work the first one but your second one did. So precious! So teeny!!!!


----------



## poodlecrazy1 (Apr 14, 2013)

Ya I guess copy and paste doesn't work but uploading them did so that's what I will do from now on. They really are tiny! Starting to get a a little less delicate now.


----------



## LisaPizza (Nov 7, 2012)

They are adorable! I especially love the one with the black head & butt! The pattern look like a little jigsaw puzzle xD

Edit: and the one on the third picture at the bottom looks like she has the Batman symbol on her :O


----------



## FallDeere (Sep 29, 2011)

LisaPizza said:


> Edit: and the one on the third picture at the bottom looks like she has the Batman symbol on her :O


It totally does! That's awesome! Can I have the little Batman baby please? ^_^ lol, I kid. Nine rats, two gerbils, and two poodles is my limit. No mice for me... yet. Even if it's a batman mouse.  (but if you weren't in California, I would probably steal it anyways.)

(I'm actually wearing a batman shirt right now... ironic.)


----------



## poodlecrazy1 (Apr 14, 2013)

Lol it does dosen't it. Should her name be Jig or Puzzle? OMG it so does look like a batman sign. Should her name be Bat or Batgirl?


LisaPizza said:


> They are adorable! I especially love the one with the black head & butt! The pattern look like a little jigsaw puzzle xD
> 
> Edit: and the one on the third picture at the bottom looks like she has the Batman symbol on her :O


----------



## poodlecrazy1 (Apr 14, 2013)

FallDeere said:


> It totally does! That's awesome! Can I have the little Batman baby please? ^_^ lol, I kid. Nine rats, two gerbils, and two poodles is my limit. No mice for me... yet. Even if it's a batman mouse.  (but if you weren't in California, I would probably steal it anyways.)
> 
> (I'm actually wearing a batman shirt right now... ironic.)


Lol if I could get her to Texas you could so have her. Wow that is a lot of pets, but I am no better. 5 rats, 2 poodles, 2 cats, 4 foster cats (a mom and her litter of 3), 4 mice (plus the 7 babies), about 20 pet chickens, and a fish. 

Wow that is ironic, maybe its a sign that you need to get a mouse,lol.


----------



## FallDeere (Sep 29, 2011)

poodlecrazy1 said:


> Lol if I could get her to Texas you could so have her. Wow that is a lot of pets, but I am no better. 5 rats, 2 poodles, 2 cats, 4 foster cats (a mom and her litter of 3), 4 mice (plus the 7 babies), about 20 pet chickens, and a fish.
> 
> Wow that is ironic, maybe its a sign that you need to get a mouse,lol.


Well, this is nothing compared to when we had three dogs, four horses, and between 10 and 20 barn cats (depending on who showed up at mealtime). 

YES I do need a mouse! I want _that _mouse! ;_; Seriously, though; I am planning on getting a few female mice in the future... Once the gerbils are gone, I plan to use their 40 gallon tank for up to four female mice. Maybe I can track down another that had the bat symbol... We can hope.

You should name her Batty.  Or Batgirl... but I like Batty, personally. Or Bats! That's what the Joker calls Batman.


----------



## poodlecrazy1 (Apr 14, 2013)

Lol wow ya that is a lot of animals. I think I'll call her Batgirl. 


FallDeere said:


> Well, this is nothing compared to when we had three dogs, four horses, and between 10 and 20 barn cats (depending on who showed up at mealtime).
> 
> YES I do need a mouse! I want _that _mouse! ;_; Seriously, though; I am planning on getting a few female mice in the future... Once the gerbils are gone, I plan to use their 40 gallon tank for up to four female mice. Maybe I can track down another that had the bat symbol... We can hope.
> 
> You should name her Batty.  Or Batgirl... but I like Batty, personally. Or Bats! That's what the Joker calls Batman.


----------



## poodlecrazy1 (Apr 14, 2013)

*More baby pics*

Boys (no names for them yet)







Girls (Batgirl, Puzzle,and Dot, need two more names for the white one and the black one)


----------



## RosesRufflesandRats (Apr 25, 2013)

Oooooh they are so cute!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

That's all I have to say.


----------



## Rumy91989 (Dec 31, 2012)

OH HOW CUTE!!! I love them!


----------



## poodlecrazy1 (Apr 14, 2013)

Here is a cute litle video of them Scratching,yawning, and wiping their face.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a5KcHoEsSzo


----------



## Korra (Dec 11, 2011)

Good God those are some fat healthy babies!!


----------



## FallDeere (Sep 29, 2011)

Such cuties! ^_^


----------



## Peace&Ratties (May 16, 2013)

That long haired is so cute!


----------



## poodlecrazy1 (Apr 14, 2013)

LOL, I'm glad they are fat and healthy I wasn't sure about their weight/size I am not used to dealing with such tiny babies, I usually deal with rat babies and they are a lot bigger. 


Korra said:


> Good God those are some fat healthy babies!!


----------



## Korra (Dec 11, 2011)

Oh yeah, rat babies are much bigger. But your mice look very very good. I can already see their little tiny fat rolls


----------



## RosesRufflesandRats (Apr 25, 2013)

I wonder if they'll have beautiful long hair like their mama?

I love the names they have. Batgirl is just too cute with her little batman symbol!!!


----------



## Korra (Dec 11, 2011)

Angora is a recessive trait so dad either has to be angora or carry angora for any of the babies to be long haired.


----------



## RosesRufflesandRats (Apr 25, 2013)

Korra said:


> Angora is a recessive trait so dad either has to be angora or carry angora for any of the babies to be long haired.


Ah. Is it known what dad looked like?


----------



## poodlecrazy1 (Apr 14, 2013)

Yes their is a pic of him on here. He is angora PEW and the mom is longhair. I think she might carry angora also because I'm pretty sure she is related to the father of the babies.(brother and sister) but we shall see in a few more days,the babies should show if they are longhair or angora at 18-20 days old. (if I've done my research properly lol, there is very little out there on angora and longhair mice)


RosesRufflesandRats said:


> Ah. Is it known what dad looked like?


----------



## poodlecrazy1 (Apr 14, 2013)

I don't know if I will be able to get many more pictures of these little babies,they are so jumpy, like popcorn I'm afraid they will fall. I will have to try and do some more videos though. one or two have the tiniest little crack in their eyes so tiny my camera can't pick it up. so their eyes should open soon! they are a lot more active and run around the nest. they are also starting to bite each other which is sad but funny at the same time. Mom is doing a great job with them and is really getting used to me she actually climbed on my arm to day! I think she was trying to get out of the cage and away from her babies,they were chasing her to get milk. I can't wait to see what type of fur they have! They boy's are the sweetest they just curled up on my finger and went to sleep Puzzle is very jumpy and jumped out of my hands 3 times! Batgirl is very independent and roams a lot. Dot is super sweet too but is more active than the boys. The PEW girl has turned into a white banded cream or tan. her color gets darker every day,she loves to chase mom down and suckle. I need to name the black girl, she curled up on my finger just like the boys did. They are all so sweet. I have them advertised to find homes for them. I am requiring an adoption questionare and adoption contract to make sure they end up in good homes and not as feeders. I have had a few inquires but nothing solid yet. If I have to I will keep them. I will not let them go to someone that won't care for them properly of feed them to something. I don't even think longhair would be a good thing to feed to something,I think it might cause some digesting problems. But who knows.


----------



## RosesRufflesandRats (Apr 25, 2013)

poodlecrazy1 said:


> I don't even think longhair would be a good thing to feed to something,I think it might cause some digesting problems. But who knows.


I still can't believe you got the mommy from the feeder bin! You would think they would at least try to sell her as a pet--with that pretty angora coat, it wouldn't be hard, and like you said, I can't imagine someone feeding that to a snake or lizard or whatever. Like feeding them a big chunk of hair!


----------



## poodlecrazy1 (Apr 14, 2013)

I know me either! but I did.And that's what i thought about feeding them to a snake or something its like a big hairball,lol


----------



## poodlecrazy1 (Apr 14, 2013)

*Pics!*

I managed to snap a few pictures when they were sleepy! some are a bit blurry though. Dot opened her eyes even more from this morning and the black girl did too but she wouldn't let me get any pics of her. Also a video is processing on YouTube it should publish tomorrow.


----------



## RosesRufflesandRats (Apr 25, 2013)

Awww, they are growing so fast! I'm so glad you rescued the mommy and that the babies are doing so well!


----------



## Rumy91989 (Dec 31, 2012)

Your PEW girl actually looks like she's getting some color around her head. Is that true or is it a trick of the light?


----------



## poodlecrazy1 (Apr 14, 2013)

Sorry I haven't posted anything for a while my computer cord died and I had to order a new one. So yay! now I have a computer again! more pics soon to come all of their eyes are opened and they wonder around a bit but prefer to stay in the nest. the boys and the white cream girl are starting to nibble on some food. I still need names for the black girl and black boys and the white cream girl.


----------



## poodlecrazy1 (Apr 14, 2013)

Yes she is! she has the slightest bit of pigment on her head,and she has some darker pigment on her butt.


Rumy91989 said:


> Your PEW girl actually looks like she's getting some color around her head. Is that true or is it a trick of the light?


----------



## pipsqueak (Sep 5, 2011)

omg they are so freaking adorable!! they are so little!


----------



## RosesRufflesandRats (Apr 25, 2013)

poodlecrazy1 said:


> Sorry I haven't posted anything for a while my computer cord died and I had to order a new one. So yay! now I have a computer again! more pics soon to come all of their eyes are opened and they wonder around a bit but prefer to stay in the nest. the boys and the white cream girl are starting to nibble on some food. I still need names for the black girl and black boys and the white cream girl.


I can't wait to see them!!! Any long hair yet?


----------



## poodlecrazy1 (Apr 14, 2013)

Some possible ones but not sure yet.


RosesRufflesandRats said:


> I can't wait to see them!!! Any long hair yet?


----------



## poodlecrazy1 (Apr 14, 2013)

New video. The little black boy was just so cute!!!


----------



## poodlecrazy1 (Apr 14, 2013)

Video of the little cuties
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ygDBpcksI7g


----------

